# I just can't take it anymore! SIBO'er needs help!



## XxJustMexX (Dec 11, 2008)

in a nutshell - tummy problems since I'm a toddlerI was always running to the bathroom no matter what I ateat 14 I was told that they couldn't find anything wrong with me so they told me I had IBSAround 20 my symptoms changed - I was only getting diarrhea 2 or 3 times a week BUT terrible terrible gas and bloating to the point it hurtlast year I was diagnosed with SIBOdoctor didn't help very muchshe gave me a antibiotic that helped a bit but when it was over I went back to my same farty-pained self!I am now 25 and trying to figure out what to doI have done some "research" online but haven't gotten farIf I stick to rice products and meat I am fineAnyone can see that is totally unhealthy and boring - so I fall off the wagon A LOTany suggestions? words of advice? food ideas? medicine? probiotics? any help would be sooooo greatly appreciatedfeel free to email me


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you have your email through the board set on that is better than posting your email address.Spammers occasionally screen posts on message boards for email addresses. If people email you through your profile that is safer.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hiIf you have tried probiotics, What probiotics have you tried?CheersIan


----------



## XxJustMexX (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks Kathleen. I added my email to my profile and I'll edit it from the post!


----------



## XxJustMexX (Dec 11, 2008)

IanRamsay said:


> hiIf you have tried probiotics, What probiotics have you tried?CheersIan


Ian. Thanks for responding. I stupidly didn't keep track of their names







I bought some Align, but wound up going away on vacation and wasn't consistent enough with it. Can you make any recommendations? I don't mind paying a lot if it is something that has helped others. Can you eat normally on the probiotics?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiALign, VSL#3 are both good, and i am now reading the odd positive thing (Clinically) about digestive advantage, but they are coming out of russia (Of all teh places) so i dont know how reliable they are. a general good one to start off with is bifidobacterium infantis. that seems to have a good response to most types of IBS (but it isnt a dead cert by a long shot. if you go to my blog here there is some info on probiotics.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?a...blogid=189&In general you can eat normally on probiotics but it comes down to what you can tollerate under normal circumstances.cheersIan


----------



## XxJustMexX (Dec 11, 2008)

And these have been typically good for people with SIBO?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

yes and no. it is a wholly personal thing so all you can do is try.Ian


----------

